# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  How do I clean my portable gas heater?

## john777

Hi, Can anyone advise how to clean a portable gas heater (Everdure - Lancer model).......apart from vacuming the internal spaces and fan has anyone used compressed air to clean out gas jets/ports? The unit is very basic (ie: no fancy eleectronic controls) ......has 2 speed fan and 4 burners ......radiant + convection design. All works fine except for one of the burner tiles that does not heat up to orange glow......I thought to have a go and clean gas pipes myself before considering giving a service company the job
cheers  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

Portable gas heaters, so N.S.W.

----------


## StrataStruggler

My gas provider offered a check over of my gas heater.  It only cost about $120 or there abouts.  He took the thing apart, checked it all, cleaned it (I did the vacuuming thing regularly on the outside) and gave me the all clear.  The heater is about 11 years old.  He said it should last a fair bit longer.  For the money, to know it is working correctly, it wasn't much to pay.

----------


## Smurf

> All works fine except for one of the burner tiles that does not heat up to orange glow......

   What _does_ it do?  
Do you mean it burns but doesn't get hot? Or no gas and thus not burning at all? Something else?

----------


## Smurf

> Portable gas heaters, so N.S.W.

   It's not as cold there as it is in Vic, hence most people probably don't see any real need to spend $$$ to instal ducted heating etc.

----------


## plum

Yeh, I get it Smurf. The issue of unflued heaters sends shivers up my spine. We banned them years ago, all it takes is an unserviced heater with bad air/gas mixture creating C.O. and the results are fatal.

----------


## Smurf

Point taken and noted.  :Smilie:  
My experience with "portable" gas heaters is in warehouses etc where there's a huge area such that fumes aren't really an issue.

----------


## john777

> What _does_ it do?  
> Do you mean it burns but doesn't get hot? Or no gas and thus not burning at all? Something else?

  We bought this unit 2nd hand and all seems to work fine..........just wondered apart from vacuuming inside unit how do technicians normally clean gas injectors/ports and pipework?

----------


## plum

Sorry mate, they get trained to do it.

----------

